# Top 10 'IT' Places to Visit in 2008



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Travel Picks: The top 10 IT places to visit in 2008 *

NEW YORK, Jan 11 (Reuters) - Looking for a new vacation spot this year? Try Mozambique, Oman, or even revisit Paris, all of which feature on a list of the top 10 must-visit destinations for 2008 from online travel site Concierge.com. 

Concierge.com said the places on its annual list of the top 10 "it" places share a few common denominators -- a new crop of hotels, protected natural appeal, and with enough substance to make a journey worthwhile. 

"Many of the destinations on this year's list have undergone a transformation," said Peter J. Frank, editor-in-chief of http://www.concierge.com 

1. Mozambique, Africa 

After a devastating civil war 15 years ago, the country is now open to visitors to enjoy its 1,500 miles of Indian Ocean coastline and archipelagoes with superb diving, the vibrant capital of Maputo with an exciting Afro jazz scene, and national parks that are slowly restoring the wildlife to prewar numbers. 

2. St. Lucia 

One of the most striking islands of the Caribbean, with copious rain forest, sparkling waterfalls, and a fair share of pretty beaches, St. Lucia has kept a relatively low profile in the last decade, and is mostly the secret of a fiercely loyal group of repeat visitors. But the word is out this season. 

3. Montenegro 

Montenegro was cut off from the world during the civil war that followed the breakup of Yugoslavia in the 1990s, so few travelers know this stretch of mountainous Adriatic coast with quiet beaches and picturesque fortress towns. But insiders are calling this the next Croatia or the new European Riviera. Though Montenegro has adopted the Euro, prices remain much lower than in Croatia and Italy. 

4. Ecuador 

Low-profile Ecuador is emerging as Latin America's best-kept secret, with a sophisticated cultural scene and enough adventure to keep adrenaline junkies pumped. Start your trip in newly glamorous Quito, the country's colonial capital and a UNESCO World Heritage site. The city just received a $40-million face-lift, and a number of stylish new restaurants and restored hotels are also fueling the renaissance. 

5. Sicily 

Long the domain of fusty grande-dame hotels and package tourists covering well-trod itineraries, the Italian island is experiencing a revival, thanks to a new generation of enterprising hoteliers and off-the-beaten-path destinations. Start your trip in the northwest near Trapani, an area of vineyards, Baroque villages, and cuisine with a North African zing then head across the island to Syracuse, arguably Sicily's most beautiful city. 

6. San Diego 

San Diego is going through an unprecedented growth spurt, with a particular focus on the young, the restless, and the loaded. Leading the charge is one of Miami's main luxury players, the Setai, set to open in April 2008 in the Gaslamp Quarter, following close on the heels of a brand-new Hard Rock Hotel. 

7. Hainan Island, China 

Exchange Honolulu's high-rises and crowds for empty beach and gentle surf, add in coral reefs, sleepy mountain towns, rain forests, and hot springs, and you'll find the country's answer to Phuket or even Bali. The island, located southwest of Hong Kong and not far from the Vietnamese coast, has a distinctly Southeast Asian vibe that has proven popular not only with domestic visitors but as a side trip for international travelers to Shanghai and Beijing. 

8. Oman 

Dubai might be the fastest-growing area in the Middle East but Oman is becoming the destination of choice for the more eco-minded, adventurous traveler. The mix of beautiful beaches, traditional cities that retain a genuine desert culture, and one-of-a-kind hotels is unbeatable. Must-stops include the Wahiba desert for sandboarding and camel riding, Muscat for the Chedi hotel and the authentic souks, and the clean beaches. 

9. Puerto Escondido and the Oaxacan Coast, Mexico 

The future of this unmanicured stretch of nirvana is much more secure now that FONATUR (the Mexican agency responsible for the development of Cancun, Cabo, and Acapulco) seems to have run out of steam in its attempt to make it the country's next big thing. For now, the beaches are home to fishing villages, quiet lagoons, and coconut plantations. The idyllic beach ending of the film "Y Tu Mama Tambien" was shot here. 

10. Paris 

France's capital has never lacked for charisma, what with its atmospheric cafes, astounding art collections, rarefied cuisine, and romantic ambience. But lately there's a fresh emphasis on innovation and ingenuity, whether in art, architecture or gastronomy. 

(Editing by Belinda Goldsmith) 

Web : http://www.concierge.com/ideas/styledesign/articles/detail?id=1685


----------



## the pool08 (Jul 28, 2007)

LIVERPOOL 


WHAT TO DO IN THE UK http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/...cle3103605.ece 

Cool in Liverpool: “It’s happening in Liverpool,” is the slogan plugging the European Capital of Culture 2008 – or “O Eight” as it’s known locally, James Collard writes. But what is happening? Well, just as the cruise liners call in again on what was once the world’s leading port, so in the next 12 months a raft of big marquee events make special guest appearances in the city, beginning with the Turner Prize at Tate Liverpool (to January 13) and culminating with the MTV Awards at the new Liverpool Echo Arena next November. Bigger draws will be the Gustav Klimt show at the Tate, and all those lovely Manets and Van Goghs on show at Art in Age of Steam, over at the Walker. Both will be blockbusters and are timely reminders that Liverpool has the best museums outside London, housed in splendid buildings built in the city’s mercantile heyday. 

Those shows, plus the lively Biennial (which helped secure culture capital status) represent the high art offering. On the pop front, MTV speaks to Liverpool’s rock aristocracy. The year also turns up the perfect sporting weekend when the Tall Ships’ Races start from Liverpool Docks just as the Open Championship tees off at the Royal Birkdale (this is, after all, Britain’s Golf Coast, offering the marriage-saving combo of great golf courses and cool boutique hotels). Those races will be a moving prospect: the Mersey filled once again with masts of sailing ships. More nostalgia anyone? Ringo performs at the opening, Macca plays Anfield, Simon Rattle conducts “the Phil”, and our leading actors tread the boards at the Everyman. But 2008 will also be a celebration of Liverpool today and a future that looks bright. Details: www.visitliverpool.com, www.liverpool08.com.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London and Paris are kinda like 'it' places to go...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Krakow is amazing too. Many call it the new Prague. The grime of communism has been cleaned off stunning historic buildings, churches and museums. Best of all, the whole old town is totally pedestrianized. Lots to see nearby including the Wieliczka saltworks and majestic castles along the picturesque Eagle's Nest Castle Route. Every time I go some new gem has just been polished. I can't wait until the new archeological museum under the main market square opens (2009) that has an intact Roman road, market stalls from the 12th century and even an old cemetary. 

I found this site very useful:

http://www.krakow-info.com


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Krakow for sure, specially for young people.

at all i think cities which are serviced by low cost airlines will boom


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Travel Picks: Top 10 destinations for 2010 *

Jan 29 (Reuters) - For those wondering where to go this year, U.S.-based travel company Gate 1 Travel (www.gate1travel.com) has come up with a list of what it believes will be 2010's top holiday destinations.

This list is not endorsed by Reuters.

1. Italy

From the hills of Tuscany to the ruins of Rome, Italy is known for its unparalleled beauty, food and shopping. Travellers often find themselves exploring the vast countryside or jumping on a train to see the sites. For most, the main attraction is the country's rich history.

2. Egypt

For an affordable yet fascinating vacation, Egypt ranks high on the charts. Not only has Egypt remained consistently geopolitically stable, but it is also home to the Great Pyramid of Giza. Despite the hot temperatures year round, tourists never seem to get enough of Egypt's many facets.

3. Greece

Greece is a sought-after destination where beauty, culture, and history collide. With gorgeous beaches, ancient ruins, and tributes to the Gods, honeymooners often retreat to the Greek Isles for a romantic getaway, while avid travelers dig deep into the history of the country.

4. Turkey

Similar to Egypt, Turkey's tourism industry has grown over the years because of its affordability as an international destination. Upon arrival, visitors are enchanted by unique historical and archaeological sites, majestic mountains and valleys, lakes, rivers, waterfalls, castles, mosques and a beautiful coastline.

5. Peru

Home to Machu Picchu, Peru has emerged in recent years as a very popular tourist destination. With 17th century architecture, Inca ruins, and uninhabited jungles, Peru is waiting to be explored. The capital city Lima acts as the central district both financially and culturally while the ancient Inca capital of Cuzco draws nearly one million visitors each year.

6. Oberammergau, Germany

Oberammergau is a small Bavarian village located on the Ammer River in South Central Germany amongst the Bavarian Alps. But it's not the town's charming location that entices nearly half a million people to journey there every 10 years - it is the world famous Passion Play. This play, performed by the natives of Oberammergau in 1634, depicted the last few days of Jesus Christ. The natives vowed to enact the Passion of Christ every ten years until the end of time if Jesus would end their suffering and spare their lives during the bubonic plague.

7. Israel/Jordan

Located in the heart of the Middle East and boasting tremendous historical and religious significance, Israel and the Palestinian-ruled West Bank represent the meeting of three faiths - Judaism, Islam and Christianity. Visitors who come to Israel also find themselves exploring Jordan and its most popular city, the Rose Red City of Petra, as well as the Dead Sea that has coasts on both countries.

8. China

With its rapidly growing infrastructure and budding economy, China is a blend of modern sophistication and rich tradition. It's this unique combination that makes the country a popular destination. There's the Great Wall of China and Beijing's famed Temple of Heaven, with its white marbled, circular altar. Other popular cities include Xian, one of the oldest, and Shanghai, which this year will host the World Expo.

9. India

With a population of over one billion, India is one of the most diverse countries in the world. In Delhi, tourists will find gorgeous Hindu temples and the Qutub Minar, the world's tallest free-standing brick minaret. Not far from Delhi is also the city of Agra, home to the Taj Mahal. India is not only thrilling but affordable.

10. Costa Rica

From volcanoes and waterfalls to uninhibited wildlife, Costa Rica has rapidly grown as a popular ecotourism destination. Thrill seekers can enjoy the wide array of wildlife and biodiversity, as well as adventure activities such as the zipline canopy and hanging bridges. As a whole, Costa Rica has increased in popularity as Mexico continues to recover from the 2009 H1N1 flu epidemic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> 3. Greece
> 
> Greece is a sought-after destination where beauty, culture, and history collide. With gorgeous beaches, ancient ruins, and tributes to the Gods, honeymooners often retreat to the Greek Isles for a romantic getaway, while avid travelers dig deep into the history of the country.


In Spring and later (summer) Greece will be nice  Greek islands, Athens (Plaka) etc...


----------

